# Have I had a M/C??



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Dear All

I should be 5 weeks 4 days pregnant. Last night a bled for a couple of hour then it stopped ove night, the bleeding was red with no clots at the time. Over night I hardly bled at all, my pad only had tiny amount of brown old blood on it.

When I went to the loo this morning I wiped myself and pulled a clot from me, it was definately al blood this clot, and again I now just have a tiny amount of brown loss.

My last pregnancy ended in m/c but I had heavier bleeding and some cramping (but I was 8 and 14 weeks Twins) with this being so early would this small amount of loss be enough to classify m/c or should I expect more pain and bleeding?

Please help me I can't ring my clinic till tomorrow !!

Sarah x x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

sorry for the delay.

I'm sure you have contacted your clinic today, how did you get on?


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi 

I have been for a scan at clinic and there is one baby in there, high up in uterus with nice size pregnancy sac around it. The sonographer saw a heart she said it was slow but could be normal as am still less than 6 weeks. I feel a little more reassured now but am resting up until repeat scan next friday now.

Hoping it does go on to m/c like my last pregnancy did.

Many thanks

Sarah x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm so happy for you.

Keep your feet up and take it easy

Take care x

ps do you mean 'doesn't' in your last senence rather than 'does'


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

LOL   yes I do mean doesn't !!!   

Thanks Oink

Sarah xx


----------

